

Prototyping app UXPin raises $5M with Typekit cofounder Jeff Veen - jyc89
http://blog.uxpin.com/6974/true-ventures-welcomes-uxpin-leading-5-million-round/

======
mtreder
Marcin, CEO of UXPin, here. Thanks for posting the news. We're very excited
about the investment and having Jeff on board! Now back to work. Time to make
design collaboration easy! :)

